
500 Lines or Less – A Template Engine - kasbah
http://aosabook.org/en/500L/a-template-engine.html
======
Poiesis
For what it's worth, the excellent Python micro-framework Bottle includes a
simple template engine taking about 150 lines over two classes:
[https://github.com/bottlepy/bottle/blob/master/bottle.py#L34...](https://github.com/bottlepy/bottle/blob/master/bottle.py#L3487)

~~~
jqm
Bottle is indeed an excellent tiny framework (although I usually use it with
Jinja2 when it's being used for html generation).

------
nreece
Plenty of micro-frameworks out there:
[http://microjs.com/#templating](http://microjs.com/#templating)

